

Impossible Dream: Computing e to 116,000 Places with a Personal Computer (1981) [pdf] - Someone
http://www.downloads.reactivemicro.com/Public/Users/Grant_Stockley/Apple%202%20Woz%20e%20Calc%201981.pdf
The submission on floating point routines for the 6592 (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9516042) reminders me of this article by Wozniak.<p>Also avalaible from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.org&#x2F;details&#x2F;byte-magazine-1981-06 (faster site, but you need to download the full Byte magazine)
======
Someone
The submission on floating point routines for the 6592
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9516042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9516042))
reminders me of this article by Wozniak.

Also avalaible from [https://archive.org/details/byte-
magazine-1981-06](https://archive.org/details/byte-magazine-1981-06) (faster
site, but you need to download the full Byte magazine)

------
userbinator
It'd be interesting to compare the speed with a Spigot algorithm
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spigot_algorithm](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spigot_algorithm)
), which requires only faster fixed-precision operations instead of the multi-
precision division he used; there's a very small C program here which does
that:

[http://wiki.tcl.tk/6636](http://wiki.tcl.tk/6636)

